

Clojure/West 2012 slides collected here - edwardw
https://github.com/strangeloop/clojurewest2012-slides

======
kamaal
From the slides clojurePoweredStartups.pdf

    
    
        1. Our community is not enterprisey.
    

I always thought that this is because of :
<http://perl.plover.com/yak/12views/samples/notes.html#sl-39>

    
    
        problem #1 is a total cluelessness about what other people consider valuable and useful.
    
        problem #2 is that when faced with someone else's problem which Lisp doesn't solve effectively, the response is a mixture of ``that's not a real problem'' and ``you're an idiot for wanting to solve that.''
    

I have seen this so many times, that I have even forgotten the count. MJD is
right.

In my case this is what prevents me from using Lisp.

    
    
        1. Lack of most commonly used libraries to do every task.
        2. No proper tooling support, No IDE's. No good build and maintenance tools.
        3. Impractical approach to everyday problem solving which can other wise done in Perl.
        4. Very high barrier to entry. And no effort from the community to make it easier. Reading documentation requires knowledge of a lot of things.
        5. Overall complete refusal and denial to even agree these problems exist.
    

All this prevents people from learning, hence using. Without some volume of
people knowing how to work with Lisp. Lisp doesn't have a chance of getting
adopted in the enterprise.

No body will use a language in which hiring is difficult. And who ever hires
uses his own tools and programs with notepad. Frameworks, libraries, tools,
volumes of programmers, good documentation, good forum support is crucial for
any language to win today.

Merely language being good, does little for the adoption.

